# Cannot send email - Mac Mail & Hughes.net



## bkdamkr (Oct 21, 2009)

I had to recreate my email account in Mac Mail. My ISP is Hughes.net. Using "smtp.hughes.net" as my outgoing server doesn't work. Hughes customer support is time consuming and useless. Can someone help? When I'm setting up my account, everything seems fine, Mac Mail seems to indicate that it can find the smtp server. But messages don't send. I get an error message.:sigh:


----------

